
Cliqz, new search engine launched just few months ago, shuts down - freediver
https://twitter.com/konarkmodi/status/1255902423509581824
======
niknetniko
Link to the official announcement: [https://cliqz.com/en/magazine/farewell-
from-cliqz](https://cliqz.com/en/magazine/farewell-from-cliqz)

